# Mt Evans Hill Climb



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Anybody doing this in 2 weeks? Looking to squeeze in a couple of training rides on the route. Weekday mornings or afternoons are good, as are most evenings.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I doing the race but I just rode the course yesterday. I won't be doing it again before the race.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I would also be down for HighGrade or something around Boulder or Peak to Peak, etc. Anything that isn't flat.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I was thinking about driving up to Echo Lake Sunday morning and just doing the top part of the course.


----------

